# Time to pack it in....safeguard and Ams stinks!!!!!!!!!!



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

After 4 years I think it's time to throw in the towel. Ams and safeguard completely left a sour tasted in my mouth. Ams screwed me out 4000 in just the 1ss month. Safeguard stop sending work after lowering to price to 3.00. I still have 5 brothers. I should of started with them instead of Ams. But you got to live and learn.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I wouldn't give up. You just need a different towel.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know what to do... I am just about about broke.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

In the long run the 5 children will be little better. Or that was my experience.


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

ALS9386 said:


> I don't know what to do... I am just about about broke.


Get off the internet and get a job... Less stress, less hours and more money in the long run and you get to help the welfare class weekly rather then yearly :whistling2:


----------



## Dodgeman (Nov 21, 2013)

*UNITE and don't give up*

There are some remedies, file small claims in the county in which the work was performed. Safeguard's contract stipulates you can't do it but you can, file a lien on the property that you worked on. The fee for doing so is pretty cheap, usually $10 or so. The lending agencies and real estate agents hate seeing those liens. Don't let the jerks whip you. That is what they count on. They stiff dozens or hundreds of us for a few grand apiece and they make millions. It's time to take a stand and anyone that is owed more than a few hundred bucks needs to do this. If we don't they will continue to beat us at OUR GAME!!! They can't get anything if we spread the word. Another suggestion is how about a class action lawsuit? I think it would work!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Dodgeman said:


> There are some remedies, file small claims in the county in which the work was performed. Safeguard's contract stipulates you can't do it but you can, file a lien on the property that you worked on. The fee for doing so is pretty cheap, usually $10 or so. The lending agencies and real estate agents hate seeing those liens. Don't let the jerks whip you. That is what they count on. They stiff dozens or hundreds of us for a few grand apiece and they make millions. It's time to take a stand and anyone that is owed more than a few hundred bucks needs to do this. If we don't they will continue to beat us at OUR GAME!!! They can't get anything if we spread the word. Another suggestion is how about a class action lawsuit? I think it would work!!





SG is already under so many lawsuits I doubt they fear another one. 
Google it.


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

BPWY said:


> In the long run the 5 children will be little better. Or that was my experience.


Every broker I have spoke with in the Omaha metro agrees! 

They *ALL *want AMS out!


----------



## Dodgeman (Nov 21, 2013)

*SG*

Well aware of the lawsuits against SG. Just saying that they have to recognize the lawsuit and have to dedicate time and money towards the process. sooner or later if enough of us take action, not only will they have to take notice of us but so will the banks and hopefully the media. They are a sham and hopefully getting that information to everyone will change things.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

LawnMowerMan said:


> Every broker I have spoke with in the Omaha metro agrees!
> 
> They *ALL *want AMS out!


And they want screwguard out and AMS back here....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dodgeman said:


> Well aware of the lawsuits against SG. Just saying that they have to recognize the lawsuit and have to dedicate time and money towards the process. sooner or later if enough of us take action, not only will they have to take notice of us but so will the banks and hopefully the media. They are a sham and hopefully getting that information to everyone will change things.


BS. Robert Klein will bankrupt you. PP contractors are a dime a dozen. We are nothing special to them. Now if you have other worthwhile and marketable skills, they might pay attention to you.


----------

